# can I join CAT5 LAN cable!!



## patkim (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi,
The exisiting LAN cable from ISP has RJ45 which plugs into the LAN socket on PC. I need a patch LAN cable to extend it to the new PC location in the house. However what I am getting is RJ45 at both ends. 

does ordinary wire join (color code to color code) work in this case?? Direct join between ISP cable and one end of patch.

----RJ45      RJ45------------RJ45    PC-Socket
ISP                   PATCH                    PC


----------



## Pratul_09 (Apr 26, 2011)

patkim said:


> Hi,
> The exisiting LAN cable from ISP has RJ45 which plugs into the LAN socket on PC. I need a patch LAN cable to extend it to the new PC location in the house. However what I am getting is RJ45 at both ends.
> 
> does ordinary wire join (color code to color code) work in this case?? Direct join between ISP cable and one end of patch.
> ...



better option would be to use a RJ45 connector found in the market for 25 bucks.


----------



## patkim (Apr 26, 2011)

Do we get any socket for RJ45 at one end of wire? With RJ45 at both ends of patch cable, I am unable to extend the original cable coming from ISP.


----------



## Pratul_09 (Apr 26, 2011)

patkim said:


> Do we get any socket for RJ45 at one end of wire? With RJ45 at both ends of patch cable, I am unable to extend the original cable coming from ISP.



have a look here for some idea of connector
Homestead - RJ45 Couplers Just the thing for joining two RJ45 Cables together

Amazon.com: RJ45 Coupler F-F Straight: Electronics

they are popularly know as couplers


----------



## asingh (Apr 26, 2011)

patkim said:


> Hi,
> The exisiting LAN cable from ISP has RJ45 which plugs into the LAN socket on PC. I need a patch LAN cable to extend it to the new PC location in the house. However what I am getting is RJ45 at both ends.
> 
> does ordinary wire join (color code to color code) work in this case?? Direct join between ISP cable and one end of patch.
> ...



Ya it would work. Match the color codes. But tape them secure.


----------

